# relabeling - FTC/Customs questions



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

hey guys! I have a couple REG questions:

*1.* If only selling within the US do you have to comply with customs regs? Does anyone have a link?

*2.* FTC states the label with required info need not be permanently attached. Yet, they state a label with country of origin must be attached to inside center of neck. 
Does this have to be permanently attached?

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Depends on where you are getting your garments?

2. No, unless its a customs requirement, then they may have to be sewn.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

1. I'm getting them locally or direct from Alstyle


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Customs is not involved on U.S. purchase and then U.S. resale of the merchandise.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks splathead.

The country of origin has to be attached to the center of the neck. Does this have to be permanent? or does it follow the previous rule of being securely attached?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

3rian said:


> thanks splathead.
> 
> The country of origin has to be attached to the center of the neck. Does this have to be permanent? or does it follow the previous rule of being securely attached?


It does not have to be permanent. In fact Alstyles's labels are tear away.

But, you would WANT your label to be permanent when you relabel, right?


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

ya of course. the purpose is not to have the label on the neck. This leads to my next question. What would define securely attached? a sticker? or what about a hangtag attached by safety pin to collar?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

3rian said:


> This leads to my next question. What would define securely attached? a sticker? or what about a hangtag attached by safety pin to collar?


The FTC does not define 'securely attached'. Suffice to say I would never just rely on a sticker or hang tag, even if the FTC allowed it.

1. It does the consumer a disservice as they will not have the benefit of washing/care instructions.

2. It does not advertise your brand long after the garment is sold; one of the major benefits of relabeling in the first place.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you splathead for you advice and input. 
i intend to have all the required info, but just not on the collar.


----------

